# 1:57 AM Silliness



## Herald (Aug 5, 2007)

Bob Veen-yo
Rich Leen-yo

What are we to make of this?


----------



## thekingsknight (Aug 5, 2007)

Suffering from lack of sleep?


----------



## Puddleglum (Aug 5, 2007)

It's a conspiracy of some sort.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2007)

It's Lee-no.

Go to sleep and don't blame it on God's foreordination if you fall asleep in Church tomorrow.


----------



## Puddleglum (Aug 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> It's Lee-no.
> 
> Go to sleep and don't blame it on God's foreordination if you fall asleep in Church tomorrow.



But . . . but . . . you just took my excuse!


----------



## Herald (Aug 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> It's Lee-no.
> 
> Go to sleep and don't blame it on God's foreordination if you fall asleep in Church tomorrow.



Fall asleep...in church? Never. Why I am wide awa...zz...zzzz...zzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> It's Lee-no.
> 
> Go to sleep and don't blame it on God's foreordination if you fall asleep in Church tomorrow.



He better not fall asleep. He's preaching!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> He better not fall asleep. He's preaching!



I've actually been so tired before that I've fallen asleep standing up.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 5, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Fall asleep...in church? Never. Why I am wide awa...zz...zzzz...zzzzzzzzz.



It is always bad form for the preacher to fall asleep while preaching.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I've actually been so tired before that I've fallen asleep standing up.



I've fallen asleep during Bill's preaching, but never during my own.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 5, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> I've fallen asleep during Bill's preaching, but never during my own.






I wish my elder would write such encouraging words about me, too!

JH


----------



## Herald (Aug 5, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> I've fallen asleep during Bill's preaching, but never during my own.



Listen PASTOR Doug...who's a moderator and who's not!  I wonder if this has any ramifications for the "separate among equals" thing?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 5, 2007)

"Jedi-Moderator!?! I'm out of it for a while, and everybody gets delusions of grandeur..."

Lookit that. Power going to yer head already, Bill. Its not like Darth Mixer dropped you into a carbonite freezer.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 5, 2007)

What? Contention in the Church of Bawb? May it never be!


----------



## Herald (Aug 5, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> "Jedi-Moderator!?! I'm out of it for a while, and everybody gets delusions of grandeur..."
> 
> Lookit that. Power going to yer head already, Bill. Its not like Darth Mixer dropped you into a carbonite freezer.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 5, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Listen PASTOR Doug...who's a moderator and who's not!  I wonder if this has any ramifications for the "separate among equals" thing?



I find your lack of faith disturbing...


----------



## Herald (Aug 5, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> I find your lack of faith disturbing...



"Doug, join me and together we can rule the PB as Pastor and Moderator! Rich never told you what happened to Bawb."


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 5, 2007)

ya'll are weird...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> "Doug, join me and together we can rule the PB as Pastor and Moderator! Rich never told you what happened to Bawb."



Take your best shot Bēēl. Unlike that lame-o Yoda, I don't sit around meditating all the time and saying pseudo-profound things while every other guy, whose head ain't in the clouds, can tell the dude with crummy acting skills is going postal.

Wouldn't even be a contest. I wouldn't hobble in on my stick and then have to fight you and have you fling saucers at me.

My powers are vast. I have the Root password for the server pal.

It'd be like this:

Bēēl: "Behold the powers of the {click}


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Take your best shot Bēēl. Unlike that lame-o Yoda, I don't sit around meditating all the time and saying pseudo-profound things while every other guy, whose head ain't in the clouds, can tell the dude with crummy acting skills is going postal.
> 
> Wouldn't even be a contest. I wouldn't hobble in on my stick and then have to fight you and have you fling saucers at me.
> 
> ...



Don't be too proud of this technological terror you've constructed. The ability to delete a post is insignificant compared to the power of the Bēēl.


----------



## Herald (Aug 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Take your best shot Bēēl. Unlike that lame-o Yoda, I don't sit around meditating all the time and saying pseudo-profound things while every other guy, whose head ain't in the clouds, can tell the dude with crummy acting skills is going postal.
> 
> Wouldn't even be a contest. I wouldn't hobble in on my stick and then have to fight you and have you fling saucers at me.
> 
> ...



"I sense the conflict within you...."


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Don't be too proud of this technological terror you've constructed. The ability to delete a post is insignificant compared to the power of the Bēēl.



Hmm...really? What do you think now?


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Hmm...really? What do you think now?



The ability to change a screen-name. Now that's something to fear!


----------



## Herald (Aug 5, 2007)

Doug - you're on your own. I know when I have been whipped and I repent in dust and ashes.


----------



## Herald (Aug 5, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> ya'll are weird...



JD - and it took you how long to figure that out?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Doug - you're on your own. I know when I have been whipped and I repent in dust and ashes.



 I laughed for about 2 minutes straight. I don't know what is funnier: you saying you've been whipped and repent or the fact that you threw Doug under the bus.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I laughed for about 2 minutes straight. I don't know what is funnier: you saying you've been whipped and repent or the fact that you threw Doug under the bus.



Those on the dark side only look out for themselves. I want to come back to the good side!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Those on the dark side only look out for themselves. I want to come back to the good side!



Sorry, being a Baptist I think you understand the role that _example_ plays in the development of the way things must be. The only way you can get back on the good side is to have your kid chop off your arm in a saber fight and then throw Bill down into a nuclear reactor core with your remaining arm.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2007)

BTW, isn't it spooky how Doug has a boy and a girl...? Your son's name isn't Luke is it?


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Sorry, being a Baptist I think you understand the role that _example_ plays in the development of the way things must be. The only way you can get back on the good side is to have your kid chop off your arm in a saber fight and then throw Bill down into a nuclear reactor core with your remaining arm.



Can I just skip to the part where I throw Bill down the reactor?


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> BTW, isn't it spooky how Doug has a boy and a girl...? Your son's name isn't Luke is it?



No, his name is Darth... I mean..uh..Zach. Yeah, Zach, that's it.


----------



## Herald (Aug 5, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Can I just skip to the part where I throw Bill down the reactor?



I don't like the way this conversation is turning.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Can I just skip to the part where I throw Bill down the reactor?



No, it would be, according to the over-riding hermeneutic, a violation of the RPSW.

Vader is your trailblazer. If Vader had his arm chopped off by his son then who are you to do any different?


----------



## Herald (Aug 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> No, it would be, according to the over-riding hermeneutic, a violation of the RPSW.
> 
> Vader is your trailblazer. If Vader had his arm chopped off by his son then who are you to do any different?



Remember that having the armed chopped off is a blood sign. The light saber is the mode.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> No, it would be, according to the over-riding hermeneutic, a violation of the RPSW.
> 
> Vader is your trailblazer. If Vader had his arm chopped off by his son then who are you to do any different?



But, I think there is a definite discontinuity between the Old Vader and the New Vader. Just because Vader had his arm chopped off by his physical son doesn't mean that I have to do the same to physical Beel.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2007)

We don't allow Dispensationalists as a Confessional position on the Board.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Remember that having the armed chopped off is a blood sign. The light saber is the mode.



Actually it's bloodless. The nice thing about light sabers is that they sear the wound as they cut. It'll still hurt like crazy but Doug should be free from infection. The good thing too is that he'll be able to stay awake during your sermon because the pain will be so searing for a good amount of time.


----------



## Herald (Aug 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> We don't allow Dispensationalists as a Confessional position on the Board.



oooooooooohhhhhh


----------



## Coram Deo (Aug 5, 2007)

You know where I am in Maryland there is still an hour and 10 mins left of the Sabbath....

Is this Sabbath Silliness?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Actually it's bloodless. The nice thing about light sabers is that they sear the wound as they cut. It'll still hurt like crazy but Doug should be free from infection. The good thing too is that he'll be able to stay awake during your sermon because the pain will be so searing for a good amount of time.



Oh yeah, and then afterward he can throw you down the reactor core. I forgot to mention that.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2007)

thunaer said:


> You know where I am in Maryland there is still an hour and 10 mins left of the Sabbath....
> 
> Is this Sabbath Silliness?



It's 11:51 AM on Monday morning where I am.


----------



## Coram Deo (Aug 5, 2007)

Well I happen to know the other two guys who are elders are in Maryland.....






SemperFideles said:


> It's 11:51 AM on Monday morning where I am.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2007)

And...your point?

When the thread was started, it was 0157 EST.

On the Sabbath.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 5, 2007)

What did you do to his screen name? It's still Calvibaptist isn't it? I don't see too good. Maybe I'm being dazzled by the light sabers.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 5, 2007)

turmeric said:


> What did you do to his screen name? It's still Calvibaptist isn't it? I don't see too good. Maybe I'm being dazzled by the light sabers.



He changed the subtitle and then changed it back. But, then again, I can't prove that in a court of law.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 5, 2007)

Watch out you guys, Michael will wap you on the head with the knob end of that stick they used to have in church. However, if Doug falls asleep, Michael can tickle him with the feather end.

Sometimes I wish we still had those things!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 5, 2007)

It happened so quickly that only those trained could see what happened.

Actually, I changed their tag lines temporarily to drive home a point.

Under Bill's handle it read: Paedobaptists make good arguments
Under Doug's it read: I agree with Bēēl Brown

It was funnier at the time for its subtlety. I enjoy Bill and Doug's sense of humor. Thanks for bringing him on the board Bill.


----------



## Coram Deo (Aug 5, 2007)

Well someone tells me I am good or should we say bad at tickling.........



turmeric said:


> Watch out you guys, Michael will wap you on the head with the knob end of that stick they used to have in church. However, if Doug falls asleep, Michael can tickle him with the feather end.
> 
> Sometimes I wish we still had those things!


----------



## Herald (Aug 5, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Watch out you guys, Michael will wap you on the head with the knob end of that stick they used to have in church. However, if Doug falls asleep, Michael can tickle him with the feather end.
> 
> Sometimes I wish we still had those things!



I kept making eye contact with Doug today during my sermon to make sure his eye lids weren't getting heavy. But I had nothing to worry about. He was fixated on his Gameboy Advanced during the whole time.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 5, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> I kept making eye contact with Doug today during my sermon to make sure his eye lids weren't getting heavy. But I had nothing to worry about. He was fixated on his Gameboy Advanced during the whole time.



No, I was playing Mahjong on my cell phone.

When I used to preach occasionally the semi-hemi-demi-Arminian church of which I was a member, the Dean of the local seminary (who was also a member) used to translate the Greek from another passage. It makes you feel really great when that's going on!


----------



## bookslover (Aug 6, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


> I wish my elder would write such encouraging words about me, too!



Well, just offer him a few $$...


----------

